# Ballerina



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A large woman, wearing a sleeveless sun dress, walked into a bar in Dublin. She raised her right arm, revealing a huge, incredibly hairy armpit as she pointed to all the people sitting at the bar and asked, "What man here will buy a lady a drink?" 
The bar went silent as the patrons tried to ignore her. But down at the end of the bar, an owly-eyed drunk slammed his hand down on the counter and bellowed, "Give the ballerina a drink!" 
The bartender poured the drink and the woman chugged it down. She turned to the patrons and again pointed around at all of them, revealing the same hairy armpit, and asked, "What man here will buy a lady a drink?" 
Once again, the same little drunk slapped his money down on the bar and said, "Give the ballerina another drink!" 
The bartender approached the little drunk and said, "Listen to me, it's none of my business if you want to buy the lady a drink, but why do you 
keep calling her-the ballerina?" 
The drunk replied, "Any woman who can lift her leg that high has got to be a ballerina

And stop winging about my jokes !


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

winging ???

thought we were all moaing about stuff to moan about...... :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Winging about stuff to winge about...A large woman, wearing a sleeveless sun dress, walked into a bar in Dublin. She raised her right arm, revealing a huge, incredibly hairy armpit as she pointed to all the people sitting at the bar and asked, "What man here will buy a lady a drink?" 
The bar went silent as the patrons tried to ignore her. But down at the end of the bar, an owly-eyed drunk slammed his hand down on the counter and bellowed, "Give the ballerina a drink!" 
The bartender poured the drink and the woman chugged it down. She turned to the patrons and again pointed around at all of them, revealing the same hairy armpit, and asked, "What man here will buy a lady a drink?" 
Once again, the same little drunk slapped his money down on the bar and said, "Give the ballerina another drink!" 
The bartender approached the little drunk and said, "Listen to me, it's none of my business if you want to buy the lady a drink, but why do you 
keep calling her-the ballerina?" 
The drunk replied, "Any woman who can lift her leg that high has got to be a ballerina

whoops did it again...

winge winge
winge

.


----------

